# Danica Patrick sets the fastest lap at Indy



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

http://sports.yahoo.com/irl/news;_y...wN0bQ--?slug=indy500patrick&prov=st&type=lgns

http://sports.yahoo.com/irl/news;_y...wN0bQ--?slug=indy500patrick&prov=st&type=lgns

Danica Patrick is on the verge of making history at the Indianapolis 500.

The 23-year-old Patrick had the fastest lap in Thursday's practice session in preparation for the 89th Indianapolis 500.

Patrick turned a lap of 227.633 miles per hour in a Panoz/Honda, becoming the first female to have the fastest lap of the day at the Indianapolis Motor Speedway since Janet Guthrie's lap at 185.607 mph on May 7, 1977.










:bigpimp:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

I am in LOVE with Danica. :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It's odd but I think she looks better in a firesuit than the street clothes she wears when she hosts The Power Block.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Kaz said:


> It's odd but I think she looks better in a firesuit than the street clothes she wears when she hosts The Power Block.


Although this outfit isn't too, too bad.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

What a great story; how cool is that! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Now let's get her an F1 test! :thumbup:


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/irl/news;_ylc=X3oDMTBpOTZ0dThvBF9TAzk1ODYyNzM3BHNlYwN0bQ--?slug=indy500patrick&prov=st&type=lgns
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/irl/news;_ylc=X3oDMTBpOTZ0dThvBF9TAzk1ODYyNzM3BHNlYwN0bQ--?slug=indy500patrick&prov=st&type=lgns
> 
> ...


 Nice! I remember watching her last year in Toyota Atlantic's(?) Was really impressed with her speed and aggresiveness. She could be a good reason for me to watch Indy for the first time since the split. I hope she blows away the Indy Rookie League.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Too bad she didn't get the pole but 4th is still the best starting position by a female driver. :thumbup: 

I didn't follow IRL that much but usually watched Indy 500 and couldn't stop laughing at all the hype around Sarah Fisher, especially after she quickly put herself out of the race. Danica seems like a real deal and I remember one interview in which she said she dreams of F1. I hope she won't stay in IRL too long, she needs to go to Europe and race in GP2. Problem is that without good support they will eat her alive. Maybe Rahal can put her in a good team, maybe Red Bull can help.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

IRL = :yawn:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

WILLIA///M said:


> Although this outfit isn't too, too bad.


Did they Armor All her pants like they did those tires?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Did they Armor All her pants like they did those tires?


Jet f0cking black.


----------



## JByrd (Nov 2, 2004)

WILLIA///M said:


> Although this outfit isn't too, too bad.


Now this is what you call a Marketing Major's dream job. :angel:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> IRL = :yawn:


IRL (In Real Life) she is boring? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> fastest in final practice :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> fastest in final practice :thumbup:


I think everyone's rooting for her this weekend. Good luck Danica. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

WILLIA///M said:


> I think everyone's rooting for her this weekend. Good luck Danica. :thumbup:


I have heard the race started and she's kicking ass at the moment :eeps:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Finished 4th but for moment I thought she was gonna win. I think if she didn't have to run lean with few laps to go she would've won. Great finish for a rookie :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> I have heard the race started and she's kicking ass at the moment :eeps:


Alex, do you think that Bobby Rahal can get her a test with Red Bull? I'm sure he still knows quite a few people there plus RBR likes to take chances and publicity.


----------

